# Aktualität von älteren Fragenkatalogen



## base84 (17. September 2012)

Moin,

und zwar möchte ich im November die Prüfung in NRW ablegen. Vorbereiten werde ich mich selbstständig, ohne Kurs. Ich habe hier nun einen Fragenkatalog von 1997 vorliegen und frage mich nun ob dieser noch aktuell ist oder ob sich in den letzten Jahren Änderungen ergeben haben die zu berücksichtigen sind.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aktualität von älteren Fragenkatalogen*

Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Kauf Dir aktuelle Unterlagen, dann hast Du verbindliche Fragen/Antworten und musst nicht hoffen das sich was geändert hat


----------

